# Blazer Bash I (2003): Virtual Guestbook



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

With all this talk about BBIII, I was wondering, who is still around the board that attended the inaugural bash? And who has left the board or is MIA?

I'll start.

I was there.

Stuart


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

From the rumors I have read, mr. L4L (Loyalty4Life) is no longer on this board... but I do remember that fellow having attended and having a lot of energy.

Stuart


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

FWIW, I was at the first ESPN.com board bash at Godfather's Pizza on the West Side to watch Blazers vs. Lakers in the first round of the 2001 Playoffs. Then we upgraded to Damon's to watch the first round of the 2003 playoffs vs. Dallas. Then went to the combined board bash last year at the game vs. Dallas.

-Pop


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Insensitive Fan From Idaho was there.

I hope nobody tries to give me a bobble-head this year........  

Seriously, I had a great time. This year instead of Jim reading the Life of the Tick, he might send my daughter with me. We'll see....


----------



## bintim70 (Dec 31, 2002)

Bintim and Son of Bintim have been to BB1,BB2, and now will be at BB3.


----------

